# Smooth tip



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

Lyft rider works at a juice shop. I said that sounds just like what I need. He comped me an exotic blend smoothie ($8)! Awesome


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

the ferryman said:


> Lyft rider works at a juice shop. I said that sounds just like what I need. He comped me an exotic blend smoothie ($8)! Awesome


 Now that's what I could really go for, not Wendy's or Taco Bell. Maybe some fresh tacos at 1AM. What I imagine living in CA would be like.


----------

